# Best Kitten Milk Replacememt Formula????



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

I have been looking for advice on the internet for the best brands of kitten milk replacement formula but haven't come across much on this topic??? 

I have some KMR powder, but not sure how this rates amongst the other brands out there? 

Does anyone swear by any other brand? 

Also what type of feeders do you use? I have seen alot of cheap looking bottles/teats on the internet and not sure which ones are suitable???? 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cimicat. x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I use cimi-cat was recomended to me and found it to be good 

hyperdrug.co.uk you can read about different brands on there


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cimicat recommended here too


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cimicat recommended her too - never had a problem with any kitten taking to it, its great for the weaning process and Mums too and easy to get hold of as my current vets and previous vets sell it 'over the counter'.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

another for cimicat, it's what we use at the vets


----------



## Rachaellincoln (May 20, 2011)

I think KMR is fab, but also like cimicat.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I also use Cimicat


----------



## PoppyField (May 20, 2011)

I can only say it *should not* be Beaphar Lactol. My kittens lost all their fur with that formula!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Although it seems like Cimicat is the winner ... may I ask what peoples opinions/views/experiences are with Royal Canin Babycat Milk?? I was recommended it when I took my cat to the vets for her blood test before mating so bought some in anticipation ... but now I'm worried it's not as good!

..xx..


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I also use Cimicat but have had Royal Canin too.

Don't worry too much, they all work it's just personal choice really.

As long as you use one made for kittens, NOT puppies and follow the directions exactly you will be fine.

I would get one of the small plastic bottles made by Sherley's or Beaphar (available from [email protected]). They are easiest to use and very cheap too.
Catac have the best bottle but it takes practise to use well!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

i kinda went abit mad afew days ago and bought colostrum, some nutri drops, rc kitten milk n cimi cat ... but i bought the mikki mother kit, i prefer being able to squirt it into there mouths as well as suck rather than hope they will suck


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

i also find the teets on the mikki mother kit better and softer


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The bottle i pictured is one of the ones you can squeeze, it's very easy to use.

Nutri-drops are brilliant for newborns, and for mum during labour if it's long they can help to give her a boost. I find that mixed into a saucer of water, the mother will take them easily.

It's great to be prepared but you will quite likely find that you won't use most of the things you bought!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Shayden said:


> i kinda went abit mad afew days ago and bought colostrum, some nutri drops, rc kitten milk n cimi cat ... but i bought the mikki mother kit, i prefer being able to squirt it into there mouths as well as suck rather than hope they will suck


The word 'squirt' scares me here, never pour milk in this way, their mouths are very tiny and close to their noses, it's easy for them to breathe in the milk which can cause drowning.

I was told a lot of info but it's not really until you're doing it that you realise!

I wouldn't hand feed unless you are certain it's necessary, it really isn't easy and can be dangerous if not done correctly.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> The word 'squirt' scares me here, never pour milk in this way, their mouths are very tiny and close to their noses, it's easy for them to breathe in the milk which can cause drowning.
> 
> I was told a lot of info but it's not really until you're doing it that you realise!
> 
> I wouldn't hand feed unless you are certain it's necessary, it really isn't easy and can be dangerous if not done correctly.


its not my first time doing this lol im a breeder so needed to stock up on this stuff regardless. hopefully it wont be needed

yeah i get what you mean on the drowning front, but i find that particular set up really easy... its like a syringe with a nipple! they can suck if they want or they can have tiny drops squezed into their mouths!

better to be safe than sorry


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

I have always used Cimicat and have been pleased with the results so am reluctant to try other brands. Over the years I have tried various bottles but the thing I always struggle with is the teats. How do you manage to get the perfect size hole in the teats, or have anyone managed to find a supplier where the holes are already made?


----------

